# Bindings on a Jones Flagship??



## two-j (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe Union MC-Metafuse Bindings??? How would they be on that board?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

two-j said:


> Maybe Union MC-Metafuse Bindings??? How would they be on that board?


Why would you want to put a soft-ish, super lightweight binding on a hard charging (and reportedly heavy) board. Sounds like a strange match...


----------



## two-j (Dec 13, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Why would you want to put a soft-ish, super lightweight binding on a hard charging (and reportedly heavy) board. Sounds like a strange match...


ok... so what would be a good match??


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

burton cartels


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Rome Targas and Flux SF45's were the 2 freeride oriented bindings I looked at the most and settled on the Targa.

I believe from Nitro look at the Blackhawk. I remember seeing a few posts of people very happy with Salomon Chiefs.

From Burton I would've said C60's but they got rid of those... not sure what they replaced it with this year. I see the Genesis is new so that might've been it's replacement.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

now ipos or burton diodes - which replaced the C60s


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

There's another member selling some raiden blackhawks for 135 nice match, and a good price


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

You should by my Forum Arenas! I have ridden them on MY jones, so I know from whence I speak......they are a good match. 

They are all right, don't waste you $$$ on a superlight med flex binding just to put it on a deck like the Jones. It needs to be dominated.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

union force sl is great binding for the flagship.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Some now ipo or phantoms would work nicely.


----------



## two-j (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok... I think I've narrowed it down to Now IPO's or Union SL. If it helps, I have the DC Judge boots.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

union is shit.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have now IPO on my Jones Flagship Carbon.

I love those bindings so much!!


----------

